
Nice Tattoo! I Didn’t Know You Worked at Walmart - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/nice-tattoo-i-didnt-know-you-worked-at-walmart-1520005199
======
ocdtrekkie
There are so many dystopian novels that start with something like this. I
can't imagine wanting the branding of any company I ever worked for branded on
my skin... and I like everywhere I've worked.

I've met EVE Online devs who have EVE tattoos, but I guess I can understand it
for like a game or movie project one is a big fan of (and also worked on).
But... company logo, that feels a step too far.

